# Exquisite Oberon



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

My new Oberon cover arrived today all the way from California to North Carolina in 3 days.  The Tree of Life in Saddle.  It is my 2nd Oberon cover.  I won't post a picture of it, as many have already been posted and besides, the picture does NOT do it justice!!  You can't FEEL a picture or SMELL a picture, both of which add to the sheer luxurious quality of this beautiful work of art.  Who says quality is gone out of things?  Beautiful!!!  I am so in love!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's great to hear! I live in North Carolina too and mine was shipped today. Maybe I'll get it by the weekend!!!!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats! I can't wait to order my first Oberon! lol  Maybe in the next month or so....


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats! I ordered my wine Celtic Hounds Saturday morning. No shipping notice yet. I'm on pins and needles! It took me over three months to decide which one to order-and to talk myself into spending that much on it!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, 3 day delivery!  Unbelievable!  

Oberon covers are truly exquisite works of art.  I adore both of mine!!  Glad you adore yours.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Cogratulations on your new cover.  Enjoy it!


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

Ooh, wonderful! I'm sure it's gorgeous! I just got the cardholder I ordered (Celtic Braid in wine) and it's beautiful. I can't wait for my cover to arrive now!



collett said:


> Congrats! I ordered my wine Celtic Hounds Saturday morning. No shipping notice yet. I'm on pins and needles! It took me over three months to decide which one to order-and to talk myself into spending that much on it!


I ordered my Creek Bed Maple in Saddle on Friday and just got a shipping notice today, so yours will probably be shipping really soon!  I'm sooo excited about it!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

i been waiting for three days now I can't wait to get it. I ordered ROH in purple. I hope i get before friday if i'd be so lucky.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Aren't Oberon products just beautiful!!! I have the checkbook and cardholder in Celtic braid, the Da Vinci case in saddle and on order is the Celtic Hounds in wine!!! Ooooh la la!

Tree of Life is on my "must have" list as is the dragon because I want a RED oberon! 

Congrats on your new Oberon!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrat's on your new Oberon! I've had the Tree of Life in Saddle as a journal cover for over ten years, and it is more beautiful than when I purchased it (because of the beautiful patina). Enjoy!!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in NC too! Ordered mine Monday, my cc was charged yesterday. I can't wait!!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I think you should share a picture! The more the merrier!


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm from NC too!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Rhonda congrats on your new cover. Tree of Life was the cover I was going to purchase in Saddle as well but I eventually went with the Roof of Heaven is Saddle. I wasn't disappointed but the Tree of Life is still my favorite.  Enjoy both of your covers.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> Rhonda congrats on your new cover. Tree of Life was the cover I was going to purchase in Saddle as well but I eventually went with the Roof of Heaven is Saddle. I wasn't disappointed but the Tree of Life is still my favorite. Enjoy both of your covers.


I didn't see saddle as a choice for the Roof of Heaven when I purchased mine in sky blue. I also own a Creek Bend Maple in saddle. They are both exquisite!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey, lots of North Carolina people. I'm from the Charlotte area and I have Oberon's River Garden in red. I love it and it gets lots of compliments.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, lots of NC neighbors on this board! I'm in Wayne County. My original print Dragonfly Pond came today, and I absolutely LOVE it! I'm pretty sure this cover will not be my last.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I, too, have the TREE OF LIFE in saddle and I totally agree.  IT IS EXQUISITE.  I've had mine for about a year.  It gets better the more you use it.....


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah i got mine ordered in Friday and it came this Thursday, really fast shipping to West coast Canada.  And now wondering which one to buy now.  So four days not including the weekend.  And it was wrapped so carefully and the attention to detail is just lovely.  I didn't mind paying a bit extra for shipping I only wish that the courier would have left in my mail box so I din't have to pick it up. But the wait is well worth it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so glad you're happy with your new Oberon, Rhonda.  I already have two (Roof of Heaven in purple and DaVinci in saddle).  I also have a journal in Creek Bed Maple in green which is gorgeous; but if I were going to have a third Kindle cover, it would be the Tree of Life in saddle!  (Sh-h-h!  Don't tell my husband I'm even thinking about this.  )


----------

